# need advice....



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Hi guy i need some advice despratley....

a couple of weekends ago i was out with my mrs at her staff party.... my gf got into an argument with another girl who was at the party... i then got my girlfriend and we were walkin back round to the car to go home... the girl who she was arguing with then started on my gf so i got inbetween and split it up.... i then heard some man come round and shout at me and told me to get off the girls and what not because he thought i was hitting one of em.. which i werent lol... but anyway he came running at me and took a massive haymaker at me so i ducked and elbowed him above the ear... he then swung againg so i hooked him in the jaw then uppercutted him and knocked him out.... after that i walked my gf to the car and then went to catch up wit the women to appologise (a family friend for 15years so i felt i had to) the two boys came at me again so i headbutted him and then it all finished and they pissed off...

i then got arrested today and charged with GBH with intent....

i told my side of the story.... they told me that the boy i knocked thought he saw me strangaling my gf and his friend said the same thing.... they both also said that i had a knife in my hand and cut him from the top of his ear to his ear lobe... which i didnt... but the DC said the doctors report said it was consistant of a knife wound.... i replied to this that it was down an ally and when i knocked him out he could of cut it on abit of glass....

i am now shitting myself because i could go to prison.... i was all in self deffense and i only punched him when i was attacked... do i need a solicitor and what do u thing will happen... thank u guys.....


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

i also reported the insident on the monday afterward(1days later) and when i saw the article in the paper i phoned up to speak to the detective about it..... btw the detective was absolutley banging....


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

providing your girlfriend backs your story up and its your first offence etc i wouldnt worry about it,

when i was younger i smashed someone over the head twice with a piece of wood and ended up with a formal warning thing, mine was physically unprovoked

however in the eyes of the law, running off is classed as your first line of defence


----------



## psd99 (Dec 9, 2010)

shista rotten bit of luck that - hopefully your gf a key witness should be able to help your case


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you been charged pal? Was it section 18, or section 24. If its section 18, and they have witnesses who saw you chin him, then your pretty ****ed. Regardless of whether its your first offence. One of my pals has been told to expect 2 years for his part in a similar incident. He was sticking up for someone and a few lads attacked him, and he fought back, in the mele someone was badly injured.

The lads you will, sound like twats and will probably be putting a claim in as well for a few grand.

I hope it goes ok for ya tho pal.


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Get your girlfiend and anyone else that witnessed it down to the station straight away mate to make statements. Get a good solicitor and keep your fingers crossed.... was in a similar situation a year & half ago without knife situation and and truth came out once statements went in.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Man, flippin' 'eck.

I have no advice but good luck with it.

From just preventing your bird having a rumble to you ending up in a bit of mess.

In all honesty fellah, worse comes to worse, considering how the current British judicial system 'punishes', youd probably have to spend 20 hours picking up litter.

All the best.

p.s. sweet moves you pulled off lol :laugh:


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Man thats pretty unlucky mate!

Don't have a clue, Hopefully it either gets flung out of court or you just get a few hours community service.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

The charges they try and pin on you initially don't normally stick, and once your lass comes forward to testify on your behalf and a lot of the mistruths are disspelled, I think you'd be VERY hard done by if anything major came from it - hopefully some softer charges and leniency for first offence.

Good luck man.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Cant help you with advice other than nice elbow if it looks like a knife wound!!! Sweet! :thumb


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

As they say about elbows in MT, theyre used to cut


----------



## matty7247 (Oct 21, 2010)

Does suck the situation yout in, and i really hope the law recognises that you are INNOCENT and were only protecting yourself. The police should have taken the statement of your partner, and that would back up your story?? Also, surely they cant assume you had a knife without evidence??


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Any independent witnesses or is it just you and your girlfriends word against the two lads? What about the other woman at the party who your missus was arguing with? She at least can verify the details of what happened leading upto the incident outside.

Sec 18 is the highest level of assault but proving that you intended to cause grevous bodily harm is essential otherwise they would only be able to find you guilty of a lesser charge. Its a very difficult offence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt.

There is no such offence as Sec 24 assault as one poster mentioned (there are sec 20, sec 47 and sec 39) and being charged does not mean you are '****ed' as he mentioned either. Thats why we have a trial - being charged doesnt mean your necessarily guilty or will be proven as such.

If youve provided additional witnesses that could verify your case then the police should be formally recording their version of events and including them as part of the file to be presented to the court.

I would get a solicitor if i were you - this is the kind of situation they are intended for.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Agentman once defended michael jackson and mike tyson in court. True story.


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Agentman said:


> Any independent witnesses or is it just you and your girlfriends word against the two lads? What about the other woman at the party who your missus was arguing with? She at least can verify the details of what happened leading upto the incident outside.
> 
> Sec 18 is the highest level of assault but proving that you intended to cause grevous bodily harm is essential otherwise they would only be able to find you guilty of a lesser charge. Its a very difficult offence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> ...


I meant sec 47. Sorry. All im going on is what happened with me mate. I am not an expert on the law.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

callam_nffc said:


> Agentman once defended michael jackson and mike tyson in court. True story.


Well I went 1/1 for those two cases. Jacko got to walk but poor old Mike ended up in the big house.

Cant win em all!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agentman said:


> Any independent witnesses or is it just you and your girlfriends word against the two lads? What about the other woman at the party who your missus was arguing with? She at least can verify the details of what happened leading upto the incident outside.
> 
> Sec 18 is the highest level of assault but proving that you intended to cause grevous bodily harm is essential otherwise they would only be able to find you guilty of a lesser charge. Its a very difficult offence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> ...


:good :whs Once more to ram the point home ...get as many witnesses as you can to go the police station to make a statement and best of luck :thumb


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Shit man, its crap when these things happen. Idiots deserved what happened to them but yes, definitly get a solicitor or some kind of legal advice. By law the police have to tell your legal advisor everything they have on the case. I was lucky enough to get a legal advisor before I was interviewed shortly after being arrested. I once got in trouble and was arrested for alleged GBH with wounding. My legal advisor was an absolute legend and helped me out no end. Luckily after months of interviews including SIB interviews, time in the cells, house searches and clothes taken away I managed to get off with no charges. But I would say your first stop should be to get some kind of legal advice. You should do this ASAP! Trust me! I would have been sent to prison and lost my job in the forces if it wasnt for my legal advisor. Any update on the situation mate?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

well its section 18 im gettin charged for... my missus went in and gave a statement, they are also going to speak to the women my other half was having a barny with.... shes a friend of the family so she will give a witness statement.... i think the thing that shocked me the most was being told i cut him with a knife.... i mean im a big enough man i dont need to carry anytype of wepon.... im going to my solictor tomorow..... im just worry about gettin a custodial sentence because if i do get chardged for it thats like a minimum of 4 years in nick....


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Surely the wound is circumstantial if there is no knife found? Just because it is consistent with a knife, doesnt mean it was a knife that did the damage.

You could point out in your defence that you do MMA, so your hard as f**k and know how to use your elbows... you could say you used it because you were scared for yourself or your Mrs.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

There is no need for a knife...you are a cagefighter.....your hard as f**k lol!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Just tell them that you 'do ufc' - they'll understand then.

In serious though, so long as youre happy that the force used was no more than necessary, reasonable and propotionate, it probably would be worth your while admitting that you do MMA and that the wound was caused by an elbow which may explain its similarity to a knife wound.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Agentman said:


> Just tell them that you 'do ufc' - they'll understand then.
> 
> In serious though, so long as youre happy that the force used was no more than necessary, reasonable and propotionate, it probably would be worth your while admitting that you do MMA and that the wound was caused by an elbow which may explain its similarity to a knife wound.


yhh i mean he was like the same size as brock lesnar... dont get me wrong i most probably weighd the same but mines fat.... i believe that it was resonable force i only hit him when he took a swing for me... he then decided to take another so i sparked him out and left it.... i think im worrying too much about it because ive been reading on google what happens to people when they get found guilty.... (never trust google)... but thanks for all ur advice guys....


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

You should never of talked to the police without a soliciter you speculated how he could of recieved the injurys biggest mistake ever ! Trust me get yourself a good soliciter or your going down mate gbh with intent is one behind attempted murder don't matter if it's your first offence


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agentman said:


> Just tell them that you 'do ufc' - they'll understand then.
> 
> In serious though, *so long as youre happy that the force used was no more than necessary, reasonable and propotionate, it probably would be worth your while admitting that you do MMA *and that the wound was caused by an elbow which may explain its similarity to a knife wound.


Otherwise, keep your gob shut!!!!.

Seriously, courts do not like fighters (no matter how you gloss it up or state it's a hobby etc etc) the majority of judges live in a big house out in the sticks with hedgehogs as neighbours and their idea of adventure is playing chess, so basically, they live a different world from Joe average on the street...they will think you are either a nutter who looks for trouble or given your mystical powers should have levitated outta harms way and avoided any conflict.

Speak to a solicitor if he agree's that you need to got into detail about elbows and MMA then do it but if you can prove you used no such knife without the above sentence then I'm sure he/she will stare you in that direction.... :thumb


----------



## Shy Ted (Nov 14, 2010)

I can smell something big time here sniff sniff


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Shy Ted said:


> I can smell something big time here sniff sniff


Wow very shy, 7 post in and this is one...


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Shy Ted said:


> I can smell something big time here sniff sniff


what?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs x 2


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

U cut him with your elbow? Why ddnt u just use ur knife?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

james8 said:


> U cut him with your elbow? Why ddnt u just use ur knife?


no i didnt cut him with my elbow.... i elbowed him in the head....


----------



## Shy Ted (Nov 14, 2010)

Take it you got away with this one....phew that was close


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ryanjvt said:


> no i didnt cut him with my elbow.... i elbowed him in the head....


it was the arse bone of a giraffe that cut him - that he had in his pocket ...why would you carry a knife when you have one of them.

What's ths current status?....Imagine it's gonna be a while to sort out?.


----------



## BuddhaFantastic (Nov 3, 2010)

Mate, i've worked as a doorman and had quite a few people i know have crap like this thrown at them who also work doors, courts LOVE to blame everything on us cuz it makes it easier for them.

1. See if any CCTV footage of your girl arguing with the other girl is present in the premises before you left.

2. If there is and most places have it then first of all your proving the first part of your story, also the fact that both of you left you walked away from trouble and that looks better in court.

3. If yu had no knife then as long as you can prove that your elbow strike could cause wounds similar to a knife then it is your word against his and in most cases this will be dropped on both cases and then all you have to deal with is the fact you struck him.

4. If after the first attack from the guy you tried to leave and then 2 guys came you were acting in self defence, as long as you didn't put the boot in when down or anything similar. If thats the case and there are witnesses then someones story who is separate from the whole thing will back up your story.

5. Most likely if all the above goes your way which if you aren't lying it should do then, your solicitor and the courts will bander the story around a court for a few weeks and you may get bailed over a few times but usually when alcohol and arguments are blown up the court just likes to scare the shit out of the parties involved. Would have looked better if you had reported it. But as long as there are no permanent injuries or hospital bills you should be ok. Get a solicitor though.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

shy ted said:


> take it you got away with this one....phew that was close


wtf?


----------

